# Babies!



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay, So Last night I stopped watching television and I went to sat next to Moshi's cage. and she was going absolutely crazy...

she was doing her nest for the 3rd time rearranging it.

It took a good 20 minutes to stop fiddling with the nest and then she just laid in it and then right then I thought she's definitely having a false but now I think she laid in it for like 15 minutes to warm it up because straight after she turned around and put her butt into position and started giving birth.

So after a long while of her giving birth then eating all the gross stuff (I had to leave the room because I have a weak stomach). I counted three really gorgeous babies.

She fed them twice last night! for about 10 minutes the first time and then she went and had a drink and a rest and then she went back and gave them more for another 10 minutes and this was all between 12:30 to 2:00

BUT and this is why I'm posting so early because I can't stop thinking what happened. But this morning I woke up... it's 8:55 am now, and she was in her litter box making the same noise she was making to give birth and I couldn't help think 'No, she's in pain maybe one is too big to give birth' and after maybe 15 minutes she stopped and she was licking and cleaning a still birth... after she cleaned the sweet little guy she immediately went to the nest and is feeding them again...

I've taken him out of there but I'm a bit confused...
I'm wondering if Moshi can't give birth fast enough maybe he suffocated?
or was it just bound to happen? He is most definitely not a peanut the exact same size of the others but when I picked him up it felt like his lower body wasn't attacked to his upper body internally? But I have never picked up a new born kit before so maybe they are usually lanky in that area? 

I'm really proud of Moshi though, even though she lost one she still cleaned it up and mothered it for a little bit before realizing she has other kits to feed.

I'll post pictures really soon. I haven't actually touched them as of yet because I saw they were all healthy but now I'll need to check if they are actually getting milk from her.

Thanks everybody to every one that was giving me support and advice, I really needed it.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations! So glad Moshi and the babies are doing well. So sorry for the loss of one, but Moshi made sure she took care of all of them. 

Have no clue what happened, hope one of the breeders can give you a clue. 

Can't wait to see pics. 

Thanks so much for sharing your first litter experience. It will help me when I go through it with Luna.

Thinking of Moshi and her wee babes.

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Karen,

I hope somebody can answer me also.

I've written everything down of the pregnancy and birthing of the kits now and it's such an amazing experience and to see her doing so well is great. It's so crazy that she just knew what to do every step of the way. It's also like she knew she was going to have a still birth and gave birth to it away from the other kits. but maybe I'm imagining things and just going crazy myself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the new babies. Not every birth is a sucess unfortunately.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 4, 2012)

So, I think I've gotten it all wrong...
I took Moshi out and gave her a long cuddle and she snuggled into me as if she really needed it...

I took the 3 kits out and I don't know how I didn't notice last night but one is definitely smaller. But it doesn't look like a peanut to me... It just looks smaller.
Which maybe explains why Moshi has fed them 3 or so times now because maybe she's trying to get the smaller one to eat. Her tummy looks like she's got something in it but not a fully belly  She's extremely lively though, if her siblings move she moves with them but if they sleep still she will do the same and if you pick her up she will squirm like a little jumping bean.

Should I just keep an eye on her for a day or two? and if nothing progresses hand feed her? or lay Moshi on her to try some more? Hmmm... 

So Here are pictures. sorry if they're too big, I tried resizing them.






















They are so super beautiful! and they have tiny itty bitty tails! and miniature whiskers! and just... they are just so pretty!!!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

They are so precious. 

I see how much smaller she is to the others. They look they have definitely had seconds. I would give her some suppliment milk. She looks like she needs some extra feeding. Again, never been through this, but I would try to give her a little extra to help build her up. She's just so tiny. Hopefully someone with experience will advise you. I'm just going by instinct. 

Thinking of the wee babes. Please keep updating. 

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 5, 2012)

BONNIE YOU'RE A GRANDMA!!!! They are beautiful!!! I'd totally do what cassie's grandmommy did and supplement some milk till she gets a little bigger. It worked for cassie!! YAY can't wait to see them grow!!!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank guys 

So does this sound correct?
To hand feed a domestic kit use KMR with acidophilus in it at a certain dosage?

Or to use goats milk?
One website I read said KMR is really bad for bunnies as a replacement milk and they also said if you don't feed them at the correct time of the night when the mother should be feeding them the replacement milk does more damage than good?

Does that sound right?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

Goat milk is the best. I would go with the goat milk for the little one. If goat milk is even available. That's what I would do if Luna had a little like that. We are fortunate to have goat farms within 10 miles. I don't know of a goat farmer, at least around here, that would ever turn you away for a little bit of milk. 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 8, 2012)

So an Update is...
The little babies are the worlds cutest creatures EVER.

They are extremely hyperactive... It's almost impossible to take a picture 
because they just want go everywhere! even though they can't even see anything lol

The little runt of the group isn't growing at all, she's still the same size she was from day 1 but she is feeding like the others and is over all acting super healthy which makes me really happy and she's also growing fur so I'm assuming she's just going to be very tiny like little cassie 

So here I'm going to ask...
is it possible to get a black otter if I have a light sable martin doe with a self black buck. Moshi's lines are all sable and Harvey lines are blue, black, and chocolate from his parents and grandparents... But the black kit has a white belly and white chin and looks like he's going to have white under his nose and eye brows but I could just be seeing things... Also another one looks like it's going to be chocolate to me but again I'm not sure if it's just because I'm seeing it in different light and don't know colours well at all yet 

The runt is actually Underneath the two in the picture below I tried lining them up but they are impossible lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 8, 2012)

They are so cute Bonnie. So glad to see that they are doing so well. Runt, I think, will take some time to catch up to his/her litter mate. Good though that though she's not getting bigger, she is getting her fur, eating, etc. 

You would be amazed what different coloring one litter can have. With those colors in the Buck and Doe's background, you can find those colors coming out in the nest box. 

Hope you keep us updated. Would love to see how well these sweeties grow up!

How's Mochi doing? Hope she's doing well. She seems like she's being a really good Mom by the pic of the babies. 

So thrilled for you! Love the babies coloring. But I have found out from my Dobby, coat colors do change. Interested to see how their colors changed to what they are intended to be.

Thanks so much for sharing.

K


----------



## Hill-Hutch (Jun 8, 2012)

Bonnie these babies are absolutely adorable and I'm also very glad to hear that Momma is taking good care of them!

It seems like you could get any number of colors from these kits!


Keep us updated!
~Sydnie


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Bonnie! Sorry I've been MIA for the last couple of weeks but congrats on your babies! Yup, it sounds like you'll need to do what I did for Cassie, which was supplement with goat's milk for about 3-4 days just to get her over that "hump" in the beginning. I just used goat's milk (much better than KMR) warmed up, and a syringe since Cassie's mouth was too small for any of the nipples I could find. Although I have heard that squirrel bottles could be small enough?

PM me if you want to know anything else; I'd be happy to share my newly-found knowledge! Congrats again, they are beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies 

@Karen, Moshi's doing well  Although I keep catching her nibbling on some of her fur from the nest :grumpy:
She's such a nightmare hahaha. But she's doing really great which is all that matters. 

Thanks Sydnie  It's a bit crazy because I really thought they were all going to be black thinking harvey was dominant but they're all colours that I'm not even sure where they get it from... it's so interesting to see it.

Welcoming you back Grace 
Thanks a bunch but I didn't end up needing to hand feed her at all which was a relief because Moshi really is trying to be a good mum.

She actually feeds them twice a day and she lets them feed for like 10 to 15 minutes each time because I think she knows the smallest has trouble so she tries so hard to get the wee one to feed. it makes me really happy to have her as my first breeding Doe  I'm super proud of her!

But I do need to ask you! Did you just use Goats milk itself? because I keep reading that you need to put probiotics in with it... so i had trouble finding goats milk but tracked some down at an organic store but now I wanted to know if you used probiotics and where did you buy it from if you did?


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't use probiotics, just straight goat's milk. I understand from other sources that if you need to continue feeding them that way past about a week or so, then you need to start mixing in some of the cecotrophes from another healthy adult for nutrients. Luckily I didn't have to go that far!

If I *did* have to get probiotics though, I would just buy a box of the shelf-stable pills and crack them open. I take them myself so I always have plenty on hand.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

Awe bonnie they are beautiful. Which one are you keeping?!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

How's Moshi doing? And the babies? How's the little one? Every time my Husband sees her next to the others, he always calls her a "She". He says she looks so petite next to the bruisers, must be a girl. lol 

Hope all is well. 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks grace! That's a relief I only need just goats milk as I would trust getting the dosage right for a little kit.
I don't need the goats milk but it's really nice havin that information  I'm really greatful!

Haha Mel don't even get me started... I really want to keep them all but If I want to breed then I can't become so attached  but they are so amazing! My boyfriend said if we do keep one it's going to be the runt lol  

Moshis doing really great  she's got such a bug appetite all the time now it makes me really happy haha. The babies are doing so good and their colours have definately changed since a couple of days ago. I am sure one is a black otter and the chocolate one is a self black I'm sure what the runt is as of yet but they are all healthy 
Haha Karen I agree with what your husband says haha I always call her a she too  hah and then I call the biggest a boy haha only because out of 5 kids in my family I'm the only girl and I'm 5"3 while my brothers are all 6 foot haha so it comes naturally to think the smallest is a girl haha 

you are going to be so happy watching lunas babies grow  it's so beautiful! I thought it was amazing to raise my bunnies from 8 weeks . Seeing and holding them from day 1 is like a blessing


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 11, 2012)

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> Thanks grace! That's a relief I only need just goats milk as I would trust getting the dosage right for a little kit.
> I don't need the goats milk but it's really nice havin that information  I'm really greatful!
> 
> Haha Mel don't even get me started... I really want to keep them all but If I want to breed then I can't become so attached  but they are so amazing! My boyfriend said if we do keep one it's going to be the runt lol
> ...



Glad Mochi is doing so well. Yea, truly can't wait to experience Luna as a Mom and her babies. 

And thanks to your thread and others, have so much more information and also experiences to read. Thanks so much for sharing your experience

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with your boyfriend lol keep the runt!!  SOOO cute reminds me of little cassie


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 12, 2012)

How's Mochi and the babies doing? Hope all is well.

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 13, 2012)

She's doing really well!
The babies are getting so big!

Before I forget, I've been meaning to post this picture of Moshi
when she made her first nest 






This is the chubbiest  For some reason I am taking a huge loving towards with one
although I love all three of the kits a lot this little one always wants to snuggle into my hand no matter 





all 3!  It's almost impossible half the time to get a photo of the runt...
she always squirms her way underneath the two lol





The little one is very tiny still, sometimes I feel she hasnt grown at all but them I think it's because the other two just make her look even tinier. her fur isn't growing as fast as the other two but she's a healthy little one  she's very hyperactive always and doesn't stop moving!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopefully the runt catches up, their a cute trio  Congrats


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 18, 2012)

love them! I want the tiny one


----------



## wendymac (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute!! I love the pic of Moshi. I love watching the does carrying HUGE mouthfuls of hay/straw. And love watching them picking it all up, piece by piece, until they get a big mouthful.

I'm glad the kits are doing well. They're absolutely darling.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cute! Looks like the one on the right is going to be chestnut agouti. I think the other two are both going to turn into Black Otters but hard to tell. Adorable pictures of the mom with hay  They're so cute when they scurry around to make a nest


----------



## bellablueyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats on the babies. I had a litter on may 26 and I have a runt toolyla had 6! And we lost one too. I was sad but happy for the healthy babies too. I can't wait to see pics of your kits as they grow. I feel like I am always taking pics of mine. They are posted in the gallery.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 20, 2012)

oh my gosh, they are so cute!
I LOVE the picture of your Moshi! She looks precious with all that hay in her mouth!
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Sarah you were spot on correct about the chestnut agouti but the other two are not otters sadly. i was getting over excited thinking i got an otter. but they are both actually self blacks.

i dont have any photos at the moment as my father and brother are taking care of them at the moment but i saw a video of them trying to chew at the hay and it was the cutest thing in the world and they were hopping around although the runt looks to be a bit of a clutz but that was last week. i will have to update on photos and what not when i get back in 10 days. they are going to be so much bigger than my last update haha


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jul 19, 2012)

So haven't really updated for a fairly long time. I have been pretty anti-bunny-world since I lost Harvey... I've been even more upset that all the kits from Moshi have her personlity and habbits and not one bit of Harvey seems to shine through it which makes me really upset but they are still super beautiful.

This cutie got cashmere fur and really loves television.











This is Miko who has ear control, Im really hoping they lop before she hits 8 weeks but we will have to see.






and the runt is doing really great which I have named her Pebbles although she
seems to have ear control also.














Since I have lost Harvey I've somewhat become a little unsure of rabbits. I am going to be rehoming Winston and Moshi and the kits when the time is right. I have a family who will be taking moshi in after her kits are ready to be weaned and rehomed as they want to desex Moshi and have her bonded to their fixed male. so I'm really happy for Moshi as I know she is going to a great home with people willing to stay in good contact with me.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 19, 2012)

Ohh they are so cute! 

So you're not going to stay with any? Wishing you lots of luck.


----------

